# Sheesh, another R3...with pic



## sparrowlegs (Dec 7, 2006)

Well, I finally goy me an R3. Picked up a superb condition 56 cm off ebay that I just couldnt let slip. 

Here you go...










Build list is as follows -

56 cm frame
Easton SLX forks
07 Campag Chorus
Ritchey WCS bars
Richey Pro stem 100mm
FSA seatpost (going!)
Ultegra pedals
4ZA saddle
Tune Mig45 front hub, sapim cx-ray, DT RR 1.1 rim
Tune Mag190 rear hub, sapim cx-ray, DT RR 1.1 rim
Schwalbe Ultremo tyres

Had her a few days and already I've done nearly 100 miles, I just can't stop riding her. All I can say is WOW!! I never new road bikes could be like this. This thing is light, stiff and comfortable. I thought my 8avio was good but this is just amazing. All the power goes into propelling you forward and descents are no problems. On my usual ride theres a descent that I drag the brakes on with my other bike but with this I didn't touch them and was pushing 40 mph without knowing it! 

I've got a week off work and you can bet I'll be riding this beauty everyday.

Getting some scales so I'll post weight and some more photos later.


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

very nice and clean cut!


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats. Can you give your thoughts on the Ultremos?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Does your shift cables rub against the curve of the BB when the cable is under tension?


----------



## sparrowlegs (Dec 7, 2006)

kdub - nope. There is a plastic guide on the uderside of the bottom bracket that guides the cables.

Does it on yours?


----------



## sparrowlegs (Dec 7, 2006)

Well, over 170 miles into our relationship and things are just getting better and better. 

I did a really hilly 40 mile ride yesterday and it just didnt seem as hilly as usual. Every ounce of pedal force goes into the road and propells you forward. On the hills I was turning a bigger gear than usual and felt as if I could have gone faster. The ride really is sublime. You feel connected to the road but cushioned enough not to worry when things get rough.

I'd read every review of this frame before buying it and I can honestly say that it is all true. Fast, stiff, efficient but most of all very comfortable on long rides.

Oh yeah, weight? 15.25lb!! A few changes (cassette, seatpost, stem, pedals) and this baby could be in the low 14s.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

sparrowlegs said:


> kdub - nope. There is a plastic guide on the uderside of the bottom bracket that guides the cables.
> 
> Does it on yours?



Yes I have that guide too, but as the cables are guided out of the plastic cable guide it wraps around the curve of the bottom bracket up the downtube. It is a that point where the cable is just touching the frame; especially when you upshift to the large chainring, or upshift to a larger rear cog. In other words, when the cable is in tension, there isn't any clearance between the cable and the frame and the cables are rubbing on the frame. Are your cables touching the frame?


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

*Cervelo -- Made in China?*

I was at LBS today, and was scoping a Carbon Soloist -- I asked, "made in Canada, right?" And the rep replied, "no, made in China."

Is that the case on the R3 and the Carbon Soloist???


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

fornaca68 said:


> I was at LBS today, and was scoping a Carbon Soloist -- I asked, "made in Canada, right?" And the rep replied, "no, made in China."
> 
> Is that the case on the R3 and the Carbon Soloist???



Did it appear he was joking? Perhaps played on the fact that Canada and China both begins with a "C"? 

I don't know the answer. I would think it's made in Canada, but I don't know that much about Cervelo to input.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

kdub said:


> Did it appear he was joking? Perhaps played on the fact that Canada and China both begins with a "C"?
> 
> I don't know the answer. I would think it's made in Canada, but I don't know that much about Cervelo to input.


He wasn't joking. Apparently the frames are hand-made in China and painted in Canada. Can anyone out there confirm this?


----------



## sparrowlegs (Dec 7, 2006)

Kdub - now that you mention it, my cables are very, very close to the frame. Not rubbing but it wouldnt take much to start it. I'll definately be keeping a close eye on it.

As for the "made in china" I was looking at the Cervelo box the frames come in and it says "made in taiwan" in big letters at the side of the Cervelo. I knew it was made somewhere in the far east before I bought it, it doesnt bother me as the frame and the technology that goes into it is top notch.

A lot of big name brands rely on an unspoken "made in home country" when actually it's made in china or taiwan. Even the boutique brand Parlee has shipped production of the Z4 frameset overseas.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Oh i thought they were made in Canada  Well the frame's quality and craftsmanship is pretty top notch so I guess it's ok. 

Perhaps the "made in taiwan" was referring to the box only


----------



## sparrowlegs (Dec 7, 2006)

thats what I thought but why have a box made in taiwan? I think it meant the frame.

As for the craftsmanship of the frame, mmmm, im not convinced it's the best of quality. Nothing anywhere near some frames of the same or slightly less price. If it wasnt for the fact I got mine half price then I'd feel quite miffed.

It's the seatpost size that annoys me the most. Why 32.4 31.6 gives so many options for seatpost upgrades?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Which seatpost did you upgrade to? I am trying to find what other seatpost comes in 32.4


----------



## sparrowlegs (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm currently waiting for a shim and then I'm going to use my 31.6mm WCS seatpost.

There is only a few manufacturers that make a 32.4mm post. ITM make the uniko and Deda do the blackstick, thats about all I've found.

I posted over on bikeforums and a few people said they are shimming 31.6 posts in R3s.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Also I found Campagnolo Record has 32.4 as well as Thomson Elite. 32.4 is pretty much a mountain bike seatpost.


----------



## sparrowlegs (Dec 7, 2006)

They are nice posts but I like something a little different.

I discounted the Thomson as it has no layback and the layback thomson looks awfull. The campag post I'm not too sure about. They always look a bit cheap looking.

I'm gonna stick with my ritchey wcs and see how things go. Currently I'm using the supplied FSA seatpost which is like a scaffolding pole wrapped in carbon.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

The supplied FSA SLK post is too heavy and cheap looking for my liking (280 grams) and would rather have seen a FSA K-Force Lite come with the frame. I'm using a shim with my R3 as well with a Syntace post.

Other 32.4mm posts if the shim is not what you end up liking:

Selcof 90 (ART. CNC 90)
Selcof Premium (ART. 90A Black)
http://www.entro.com.sg/selcof.htm

Zero Carbon
http://www.zerocomponents.com/seatpost.html

I use the Selcof Premium 32.4mm on my Fondriest. I believe the idea behind the 32.4mm post is the larger the post size, the more it will absorbe road vibration and produce a better ride (Paris-Roubaix?). 

As a side note, I find the frame to be top quality. I shopped around and looked at Pinarellos, De Rosa's, Colnago's, etc. and find the Cervelo to be a top quality frame along side all other builders. Everybody and their brother seems to have the same carbon weave look on their bike. One of the things that sold me on the Cervelo was not only the quality of the frame, but the way the carbon looks. It's not the same old boring weave you find on other frames, seatposts, bars, stems and forks. It's a a smeared black looking finish that almost looks like paint. Not to mention having some paint color (red/white) on a frame helps set it apart from the other drab looking carbon frames. Nice wheels BTW.

Enjoy...


----------



## dikai_yang (May 13, 2007)

I was born in Taiwan and in fact I spent 16 of my teenage years in Taiwan. I still wonder why do people think that things made in Taiwan would not be of top quality. You do know that all the best semiconductor manufacturer and R&D are all based in Taiwan. The semiconductor sector specifically is on par with silicon valley. And you must have noticed, we do very well in school!! In fact, in the high-tech sector, all R&D departments are based on Chinese employees (China + Taiwan + Hong Kong)

In my opinion, Japan is the best. But since they're so good, most of the best people choose to stay in Japan. (think cellphones, we're years and years behind)

There is a big difference between Taiwan and China though. My Hong Kong and Taiwanese friends still bash things made in China.

But in any case, Taiwan is good at dealing with silicon, and we're also good with carbon.


----------



## sparrowlegs (Dec 7, 2006)

dikai - I wasnt bashing taiwan mate. Some of the best made frames I've ever seen were from taiwan. I was stating that compared to other frames of the same price the cervelo wasnt the best in terms of build quality. I looked into the tubes and the insides were peeling or something. Still, I aint complaining coz I love it.


----------



## SLedoux (Feb 10, 2006)

Deda and Oval concepts have 32,4 seatposts as well
or use a Use shim (plastic) to use a 27,2 seatpost


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I just installed a Thomson Elite seatpost and it looks great. That seatpost is really a beautiful piece of equipment. It's the same weight as the FSA SLK (275gr) but the weight spread out evenly, whereas the SLK is top heavy and stalk light. On the bike I think it looks sophisticated; in contrast to the carbon weave look which I find to be too overly used and looks cheap.


----------



## sparrowlegs (Dec 7, 2006)

Finally found a 32.4mm seatpost.

Got me a lovely FSA K-Force light carbon post off fleebay.

The deda was only 290mm, too short. Thomson, just dont do it for me, plus I need layback and the bent thomson just looks wrong. The oval just look, well, ordinary.

So, with the K-Force seatpost my upgrades since I got the R3 are Zero Gravity ti brakes, KCNC Cassette and KCNC SC Wing stem.

She was 15.25lb before the upgrades, I'll be weighing her again soon...


----------



## fearby (Apr 8, 2007)

How are people coping with the seat post slippage and torque limits with the carbon seatposts and clips?
I noticed 3-4cm of slippage today but don't have a torque meter do not sure how much to tighten - I just tightened until "tight" and then a quarter turn more and it hopefully has held ok.


----------



## sparrowlegs (Dec 7, 2006)

Fearby - I havent had any slippage issues.

The seatpost collar on my bike is alloy. I just tighten until I think it's tight enough. If it slips then I tighten it a bit more.

Get yourself some tacx paste. It's grainy and stops slippage. Bikeshops use it.


----------

